# Man of Steel: Erster Trailer zum neuen Superman-Film geleaked



## FrankMoers (21. Juli 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Man of Steel: Erster Trailer zum neuen Superman-Film geleaked * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Man of Steel: Erster Trailer zum neuen Superman-Film geleaked


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (21. Juli 2012)

MEGA! Da freu ich mich drauf! SUPERMAN IS BACK!


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (21. Juli 2012)

Hab den Comic Con Trailer schon online gesehen der ist viel länger und es wird auch mehr von Superman gezeigt.......das ist halt nur der Teaser^^ hoffentlich kommt der ganze Trailer bald auch in HD raus, der ist echt EPIC^^


----------



## Lokinchen (21. Juli 2012)

Cooler Trailer. In Ehren an Christopher Reeves!


----------



## Enisra (21. Juli 2012)

maaaan, warum muss San Diego soweit von "hier" entfernt sein


----------



## Darutarn007 (21. Juli 2012)

DerPrinzz82 schrieb:


> Hab den Comic Con Trailer schon online gesehen der ist viel länger und es wird auch mehr von Superman gezeigt.......das ist halt nur der Teaser^^ hoffentlich kommt der ganze Trailer bald auch in HD raus, der ist echt EPIC^^


 
Haste zufällig n link ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juli 2012)

Ist euch aufgefallen wie verhalten die Zuschauer bei den Namensnennung von "Zack Snyder" waren, aber bei "Christopher Nolan" am jauchzen waren ? 
Ich glaube würde der Batman-Regisseur nicht hinter dem Projekt stehen, wären die Erwartungen nicht so groß wie sie jetzt sind.

Allerdings muss ich beim Trailer etwas bemängeln:
Dass Superman eine Art Kondensstreifen hinter sich zieht. Läuft der etwa nur mit Kerosin ?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (21. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Allerdings muss ich beim Trailer etwas bemängeln:
> Dass Superman eine Art Kondensstreifen hinter sich zieht. Läuft der etwa nur mit Kerosin ?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
*hust*
Also die Kondensstreifen bilden sich ja, wie der Name schon sagt, durch Kondensation und nicht durch Abgasfahnen


----------



## Zerth (21. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ist euch aufgefallen wie verhalten die Zuschauer bei den Namensnennung von "Zack Snyder" waren, aber bei "Christopher Nolan" am jauchzen waren ?
> Ich glaube würde der Batman-Regisseur nicht hinter dem Projekt stehen, wären die Erwartungen nicht so groß wie sie jetzt sind.
> 
> Allerdings muss ich beim Trailer etwas bemängeln:
> ...


 Wie gerade schon gesagt, die Streifen entstehen durch Temperaturunterschied. Vielleicht brennt der Hintern von Superman oder etwas in der Art?


----------



## Enisra (21. Juli 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Wie gerade schon gesagt, die Streifen entstehen durch Temperaturunterschied. Vielleicht brennt der Hintern von Superman oder etwas in der Art?


 
ja ne, in der Kapsel von Clark waren außer ihm, seiner Decke mit dem S auch noch ein Päckchen mit Kryptonischen Bohnensamen drin


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. Juli 2012)

Die Musik aus dem Trailer ist von Herr der Ringe oder?


----------

